

Chromium's Hotword feature is being removed - hoers
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=500922#c31

======
kevin_b_er
Alternate useful title: Chromium is open source again.

The source code was not previously available. The portion that listened to the
microphone for a phrase was closed source while the rest was open source.

